# Hilton Head summer 2016



## Magic1962 (Sep 5, 2014)

We had such a wonderful time this summer going to Hilton Head that I want to plan another vacation there the summer of 2016 over the 4th of July like we did this year....  We stayed at Island Links this time and LOVED it.... a three bedroom...  we own LOTS of points for RCI and I was wondering if their was any other place we should put a search in for...  we will need a 3 bed room again for 6 adults and two possibly three children....  please give pros and cons for suggestions.....  the ONLY negative(s) I could say about Island Links was you had to take a shuttle to get to the beaches.... and drive to everything downtown....   but all in all this was our favorite family vacation of all time.... I would just like to hear others input.... thanks.... 
                                  Dave                                                    Did I say I LOVE TIMESHARING!!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 5, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> We had such a wonderful time this summer going to Hilton Head that I want to plan another vacation there the summer of 2016 over the 4th of July like we did this year....  We stayed at Island Links this time and LOVED it.... a three bedroom...  we own LOTS of points for RCI and I was wondering if their was any other place we should put a search in for...  we will need a 3 bed room again for 6 adults and two possibly three children....  please give pros and cons for suggestions.....  the ONLY negative(s) I could say about Island Links was you had to take a shuttle to get to the beaches.... and drive to everything downtown....   but all in all this was our favorite family vacation of all time.... I would just like to hear others input.... thanks....
> Dave                                                    Did I say I LOVE TIMESHARING!!!!



Can I ask how many RCI points did it take to secure a 3 bedroom on the 4th of July week?


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can I ask how many RCI points did it take to secure a 3 bedroom on the 4th of July week?



yes I just looked... 106500 points for the week....  it was totally worth it for us.... the place was wonderful.... I am just wondering if being closer to the beach and town would make that much of a difference....   Dave


----------



## jme (Sep 5, 2014)

*Royal Dunes*... also 3-BR villas (all are 3-BRs), and, imho, superior to Island Links as to villa quality..... and just 1 block directly behind Barony, which is oceanfront, so an easy walk.  We rented a week at Island Links in May and loved it---very spacious villas, but I've seen Royal Dunes several times and it's a real sleeper resort---not many know about it, but it's awesome.

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortImages...sortGUID=3fe61c44-a36b-4e4a-aaac-db2dc2acc8bf

what about the *Spinnaker Resorts*? 
*Waterside* is very nice. 3 blocks from ocean, so walkable. nice pools. great location near Coligny Plaza (shops and restaurants)

also check other nicer Spinnaker resorts
*Southwind II* & *Egret Point*...both rated well and very similar to Island Links in feel of villas and location within wooded settings. very comfortable. nice pools.


look through this list of TUG "Resorts, ratings, and reviews":  (All are not Hilton Head and all are not RCI)
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=15



.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2014)

If you book exactly 10 months ahead for a pointer s resort like island links, you should be fine. So pretty much this time next year. You can't set up an ongoing resort for a points week.  You can set up an ongoing search for a weeks resort like Royal Dunes.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 5, 2014)

*Royal dunes*

We own at Royal Dunes, one week odd years. We always go there, never trade it. Short walk to beach. Large 3-bedroom units and always very clean and nice. However, it is a small resort and I would believe it would be difficult to get a unit around July 4.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 16, 2014)

DianneL said:


> We own at Royal Dunes, one week odd years. We always go there, never trade it. Short walk to beach. Large 3-bedroom units and always very clean and nice. However, it is a small resort and I would believe it would be difficult to get a unit around July 4.



This summer I booked Royal Dunes through RCI for July 4, 2015.  it was through an ongoing search. It cost me 300,000 points though! (Wyndham)


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 16, 2014)

wed100105 said:


> This summer I booked Royal Dunes through RCI for July 4, 2015.  it was through an ongoing search. It cost me 300,000 points though! (Wyndham)



any idea how many RCI points that would take? Staying at Island Links with the whole family over July 4th was awesome! Just wondering if there are 3 bedroom closer to beaches and the town with all the boats, shops and lighthouse.......
I have an ongoing search going for a three bedroom at these 3 places for the July 4th timeframe 2016....
Coral Sands Resort North, Island Club-Seawatch and the South Wind Villas... I will add the Royal Dunes to the search..... Thanks!!!! Dave


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 17, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> any idea how many RCI points that would take? Staying at Island Links with the whole family over July 4th was awesome! Just wondering if there are 3 bedroom closer to beaches and the town with all the boats, shops and lighthouse.......
> I have an ongoing search going for a three bedroom at these 3 places for the July 4th timeframe 2016....
> Coral Sands Resort North, Island Club-Seawatch and the South Wind Villas... I will add the Royal Dunes to the search..... Thanks!!!! Dave



No, sorry. Wyndham points seem to b very different. My MF and RCI fees brought the total to about $1800. We only needed two bedrooms, but after so many Tuggers telling me it would be hard to get a match, we decided to jump on it. I really research where we stay, and Royal Dunes gets high consistent reviews. HTH!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Royal Dunes is a weeks resort.  According to the old crossover grid a 3 br in South Carolina should be about 78,000 rci points.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 17, 2014)

Loved Coral Sands but it is part of the same group as Island Links so it has a 1 in 4 restriction. Can't go to any of their 3 resorts on HHI until 2018.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pat H said:


> Loved Coral Sands but it is part of the same group as Island Links so it has a 1 in 4 restriction. Can't go to any of their 3 resorts on HHI until 2018.



WOW.... I didn't realize there was a 1 in 4 restriction.... so now I have to change my thinking and take Coral Sands off the list and Island Links, what is the third one......  I didn't know that.... thank you....  Dave


----------



## elaine (Sep 18, 2014)

spinnaker properties are also 1-4.  Waterside is quite nice, large units, well maintained.  We liked it enough to buy (resale) after staying 2X on trades. There is a shaded small back road to a residential beach, as well as shuttle to Coligny beach--but we prefer the residential beach. You can walk it with a stroller in 15 minutes.  There is a large zero entry pool with a huge shade umbrella (a big reason we bought), where toddlers can play in the water and Mom can be in a chair right at water's edge. Also a fenced (deepish) baby pool with waterworks stuff. We spend many fun summers there. Now, as teens, they love the location, b/c they can walk/bike to Coligny area, shops, even putt-putt.
Waterside is in weeks, but you could get it with points using cross over grid.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 18, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> WOW.... I didn't realize there was a 1 in 4 restriction.... so now I have to change my thinking and take Coral Sands off the list and Island Links, what is the third one......  I didn't know that.... thank you....  Dave



The other one is Coral Reef which is in Shipyard.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 25, 2014)

Pat H said:


> Loved Coral Sands but it is part of the same group as Island Links so it has a 1 in 4 restriction. Can't go to any of their 3 resorts on HHI until 2018.



Pat, I called RCI today and the lady told me that none of the those locations have a 1 in 4 restriction????   I would hate to book one and get it and then have them tell me  I can't have it???  Dave


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 8, 2014)

*Royal Dunes*



DianneL said:


> We own at Royal Dunes, one week odd years. We always go there, never trade it. Short walk to beach. Large 3-bedroom units and always very clean and nice. However, it is a small resort and I would believe it would be difficult to get a unit around July 4.



If you land a Royal Dunes unit for July 2016, three of the four buildings will have been renovated, only Bldg 4 will be left to do.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2014)

Please correct me Royal Dunes has two (2) master bedrooms (king size beds in each master bedroom) and the third bedrooms has twin beds, plus the pull out sofa in the living rooms.

The two master bedrooms are located on opposite end of the villa (great for privacy).

There are three(3) very nice size bathrooms(2 master size baths) , also under ground parking.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Please correct me Royal Dunes has two (2) master bedrooms (king size beds in each master bedroom) and the third bedrooms has twin beds, plus the pull out sofa in the living rooms.
> 
> The two master bedrooms are located on opposite of the villa.
> 
> There are three(3) very nice size bathrooms(2 master size baths) , also under ground parking.



That is correct.  I took some photos about a year ago, shown below.  
the villas are great----very spacious, and each master suite feels like 
it's isolated and private.  probably looks different if they've been refurbished, 
but I loved the decor you see in the pics, which always seemed to look nice. 
We don't own, but I came close----toured it about 4 times. 

SCROLL SIDEWAYS TO SEE THE WHOLE PICTURE !!!!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pat H (Oct 9, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> Pat, I called RCI today and the lady told me that none of the those locations have a 1 in 4 restriction????   I would hate to book one and get it and then have them tell me  I can't have it???  Dave



I just looked online and it says 1 in 4 rule applies. I am in weeks. Is it different in points?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 9, 2014)

*Royal Dunes renovations*

The renovations have made significant changes to what is shown in the above pictures.  Building 1 was renovated earlier this year.  Building 3 is scheduled for January 2015.  Here is what they did:


All rooms and hallway corridors repainted;
New carpet in rooms and corridors;
New light fixtures throughout the building, including table lamps, floor lamps, new light fixtures in the kitchen,
new ceiling fans (with light kits) in all bedrooms and living rooms, new bathroom light fixtures and foyer lights;
Remodeled kitchens including new cabinets, countertops, new doors on hinges to laundry closet replacing bypass doors, new lighting over bar, new kitchen faucet, and new track lighting replacing the 4’ fluorescent bulbs;
All new furniture including new sofas, armchairs, dining room table, dining room chairs, barstools, media chest, end tables, coffee table, night stands, new dressers in bedrooms, and new mattresses;
New linens and decorative bedding;
Remodeled bathrooms including new cultured marble shower surrounds, comfort height toilets that meet ADA guidelines, new bathroom vanities with new granite tops, new Jacuzzi tub in master bath, built‐in shower chair in middle bathroom, replaced soaking tub with walk‐in shower with a built‐in shower chair;
All new 6 panel doors in the rooms;
39” flat screen televisions mounted in master bedrooms and 37” mounted in twin bedroom.


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow Thanks for ALL the information and the pictures....  yes when I called RCI I asked about the 1 in 4 rule and they said none of them were under that??? so who knows....   Dave


----------



## wed100105 (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new pictures for Royal Dunes? We're going this summer; I'm excited!


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 14, 2014)

We're going to RD the first 2 weeks of January.  Yes, I know the weather is a little on the cool side.  Since we're from mid Florida, we consider it our little bit of winter and enjoy every minute we are at Hilton Head.  One year we were at the Owner's Club in Feb. and we did get a light dusting of snow one morning.  We were at Island Links earlier this year & were told a Whole Foods was renovating the Old Piggley Wiggley  grocery store to move in.  The  Kroger's (mid Island) is very large, has a great selection of meats, sea food, breads, etc. and their prices are fairly reasonable.  I found some discounted items throughout the store. We also enjoy visiting the various thrift shops in HH & Bluffton.


----------

